# Gopher's Ash #2



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is the second of the three forks the gopher sent me. Boy, this one was HARD! Had to rest my hands for a whole day after carving this one.










It has nice ergonomic qualities to its shape. I shot with it this morning and it was a dream.

















Good size, too.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










. . . and the wood looks just like a baseball bat does.









Thanks Dan. These forks are super. One more to go.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, that sure is a nice fork he sent you! Access to good wood like that is a plus!

You did a stupendous job with it as well, just look at that grain!! So I'm trying to get
an idea of how long it takes the average joe to finish a slingshot to that quality?
Would you mind telling me aproximately how many hours of sanding?

thanks,
sean


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sanding took about 1-1/2 to 2 hours. Done by hand. But the carving took about 3 hours. Tough wood.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks great Dayhiker!

I really like the size, colour and shape


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Some naturals take very little time but some need more and they can be worth it. You make fine naturals Bill and I know you make them to be a good fit for the hand.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Ray. What you said is true. I have produced a decent natural 30-35 minutes including finish on occasion. (sometimes they just don't suck up much oil.(


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Great job as usual Bill! Is the third one the one with all the knots? can't imagine you will be abel to carve that one with a knife, all rasp work? But that one will be a real looker!

I've been workign on the Beech as i get time, but man does packing for a move really eat into hobbie time


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I sympathize, Dan. Yep you are right, the third one has taken a lot of rasp time- knife won't penetrate in too many places.







It is sitting between coats of varnish now.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice work DH you all ways make the beautiful ones!!


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful slingshot and I love the grain!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Jesus Freak and crazyhorse.







This is why Ash is my fave -- that and its strength and mystical power from Norse mythology.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job Bill, as always!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks real good can't wait to see the latest one


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

De lujo DH!

Esa inclinación resulta muy comoda para sujetar la horqueta.

Quedó excelente.


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like a hand flatterer, you made an awesome job.


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

beautiful job DH! Looks like a real good shooter!


----------

